# Question for a Trooper



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Would anyone who's a Mass. State Trooper please send me a private message? I'll then reply to it and ask my question. It's of a sensitive nature. * 263FPD* knows what it's about, if you need him to vouch.

Thanks so much


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

I love you guys. Is that too mushy for me to say? Well, I mean it. THANK YOU SO MUCH for reading this note and sending me PMs. I will reply to each one individually over the next day or so and give you the update.

Thanks again, everyone. You really are the best, and if I can ever do anything to repay the favor (or groom -- or even BABYSIT FOR FREE -- your dogs and/or cats), please don't hesitate to ask. 

PMs on the way over the next coupla days. 

<3


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2012)

mtc said:


> CAREFUL whatchya offering to "groom" for these guys !!!


Good point. Geez, I hadn't even though of that! When I say "dog" I think "canine," but yeah, I'll be careful!!


----------

